# The Riverview Hotel Balmain,sydney.



## Gerard_M (26/8/09)

There has been a renovation since AHB's Balmain pub crawl, & it was long overdue. This is now one of the better pubs on the Balmain peninsular. Great food & the beer menu is impressive including Fat Yak, Little Creatures Bright Ale, White Rabbit & Coopers Pale Ale.
Look out for their upcoming beer lunches.

www.theriverviewhotel.com.au/

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Keith_N (20/3/11)

I was at this pub yesterday before wandering off to watch the Tigers game. Little Creatures Pale & Pils, White Rabbit Dark & White, Vale Ale & Lager, Guinness (just for St. Pats day they reckon), a Cider, a Ginger Beer & some Austrian Lager I didn't bother paying attention to. Best beer on tap was the Pacific Ale from Stone & Wood, I thought I was sitting in Byron it tasted so fresh! * NO NEW * * NO VB *

Pizzas are pretty good, I will be returning for the Pie & Porter combo. 

If the hand-pumped Ale makes a comeback I might look at moving back to the peninsula!

Keith


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/11)

Time for a trip to Sydney again, I think. Haven't been down for 2 years. Last time I was in Balmain was before my brewing days so my lunch consisted of a few schooners of Reschs Draught at the Unity Hall and a pie in the little park in front of Woolies listening to a loony standing on the corner preaching to the passing traffic about the impending end of the world. 
Love Balmain - got a ticket in the Boystown draw for a house at Birchgrove. :icon_cheers:


----------



## BjornJ (20/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Time for a trip to Sydney again, I think. Haven't been down for 2 years. Last time I was in Balmain was before my brewing days so my lunch consisted of a few schooners of Reschs Draught at the Unity Hall and a pie in the little park in front of Woolies listening to a loony standing on the corner preaching to the passing traffic about the impending end of the world.
> Love Balmain - got a ticket in the Boystown draw for a house at Birchgrove. :icon_cheers:




Hi Bribie,
try to time it with the AHB Sydney pub crawl, it's on in May I think it is this year.


Bjorn


----------



## Jim_Levet (10/5/11)

Keith_N said:


> If the hand-pumped Ale makes a comeback I might look at moving back to the peninsula!
> 
> Keith



Red Ale from Rocks Brewing is on the hand-pump @ The Riverview from this Friday Keith! 

Your Shout old man

Jimbo


----------



## Jim_Levet (25/8/11)

Pinchgut Brewing is putting on Beers with The Brewer" at the Riverview Hotel in Balmain this Friday afternoon from 5pm.Pilzner and BLK PLZ both on tap!Pinchgut Brewing Co. Beers with The Brewer! 
THE RIVERVIEW HOTEL, from ‎5:00PM Friday, August 26th.

www.theriverviewhotel.com.au/


Catch ya there!
Jimbo


----------



## Silo Ted (25/8/11)

Yah, and Gerard's new job is for Pinchgut, right ? 

I love that dude's brews. :beerbang: 

Sadly I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Jim_Levet (28/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Yah, and Gerard's new job is for Pinchgut, right ?
> 
> I love that dude's brews. :beerbang:
> 
> Sadly I won't be able to make it.



Actually Pinchgut is more than a job, & the BLK PLZ is more than just a dark lager , even the Vale guys were getting stuck in when we were there for lunch today.
Riverview Pizza's are awesome, actually the kitchen at The Riv is a big step up from the usual pub grub you get around Sydney.

Catch ya
James


----------

